# Boyd Property Preservation



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has any done any work for this company. They had a listing for vendors in our area of Florida. After talking to then it sounds like they are getting someone else's work. They said they have alot of new properties coming to them in November and then another batch in December. They are out of Georgia.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Has any done any work for this company. They had a listing for vendors in our area of Florida. After talking to then it sounds like they are getting someone else's work. They said they have alot of new properties coming to them in November and then another batch in December. They are out of Georgia.


I have heard of them I don't know anything good or bad. The question I pose to you is why work for them when you can work for their clients?

I work for Nationals and struggle to make a profit. Working for a regional you will make some money and lose some money it's a constant struggle. Why do that make the extra 25% or more and go to their clients.

I would advise not getting in deeper in this industry and especially not with the Nationals. Go find your own business.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I want to make sure I understand. Agencies like HUD, FHA, Freddie Mac, Va, etc. Have National or Regional based on bidded and awarded contracts and then they sub this work out to others who may sub it again. I agree question is why deal with a sub if you can work straight with the Nat/Reg. There must be guidelines/requirements that all smaller companies cannot meet to do business direct? Right?

Banks I understand use whomever they wish and they may or may not be among the same outfits as above. Right? There again why work for a sub if you can work direct with the bank? So can you explain how these levels work and why the need to have so many levels?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

There is no need. The reason they exist is greed. Running a regional/national takes little more than office help and come with small overhead. They sub the actual work, along with the cost, to the boots on the ground contractor.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

You may benefit from a little reading.

http://foreclosurepedia.org/


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Try the search function here too :thumbsup: I know there have been threads about Boyd


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The articles about Boyd are just the beginning....
NAMFS members are all starting to fall in on themselves...
The membership all sub to each other....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://foreclosurepedia.org/carol-b...0139.gde_4730139_member_5800880629285408772#!


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/carol-b...0139.gde_4730139_member_5800880629285408772#!


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_eek:

Man, I hope I never do anything to P'O Paul. :surrender:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a very deep hole she has dug...


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

i called their office, I get a "party cannot be reached" message. Not a recorded message, like phone company message but not like voice mail.


----------

